# Help connecting onkyo ht-s5300 receiver and wii



## rdqd (Dec 27, 2010)

Howdy,

I'm trying to connect my wii, using component cables, to my Onkyo HT-S5300 receiver. I have the component video cables connected as in2 cbl/sat, and get the images on screen, but cannot for the life of me figure out where to connect the two audio cables so that I can also have sound.

Any help?

Thanks much!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a picture of the back of your unit.

http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page/htr580r.jpg

If you have the component cables connected in the input labeled "CBL/SAT" then the audio should go in the audio input labeled "CBL/SAT" in the bank of Yellow, Red, and White connectors to the right. Yellow is composite video, don't use that one. Plug your Right Audio into Red and your Left Audio into White.


----------



## rdqd (Dec 27, 2010)

Excellent! That worked like a charm, and I'm going to chalk that one up to a blonde moment on my part.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## danman1971 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to the forums and hope I have not committed a foul by bumping this thread.

Sound system n00b here. I have successfully hooked up my ps3, xbox 360, uverse stb, and dvd player all through hdmi on the onkyo ht-s5300 , so everything seems to be functioning well. My problem is the wii.

I hooked up the wii as described above, but I can not find any source buttons that show me the wii on my tv set. I am assuming I need component back to the TV.

Do I need an extra set of component cables that go from the component out of the receiver back to the tv? 

I am having trouble finding a clear answer about this and assume the wii will not go through the current hdmi cable.

Should the setup be:

wii --> Component in cbl/sat + 2 audio cables plugged into receiver as described above
receiver --> second set of component cables out back to tv

??


Then what source/button do I use to view the component source after that? 


Thanks for any help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Under the component inputs on your AVR, there is a label in Parenthesis. So, if you plug it into the left most input, you'll choose "cbl/sat".


----------



## danman1971 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response.


So no extra cable is needed?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No, Sorry. Per page 20 of the manual:
_
When choosing a connection format, bear in mind that the AV receiver doesn’t convert between formats, so only outputs of the same format as the input will output the signal._

So, you will need a component cable from the AVR to the TV.


----------



## danman1971 (Jan 6, 2011)

Will I need to run all five cables back to the tv or just the three video ones?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No, the Red, Green, and Blue component video cables only. The Red/white audio cables only need to carry audio as for as your AVR.


----------



## danman1971 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool, got it.

Thank you for your help and patience! 

I just ordered a new male to male component cable, so I should be able to get it going when it arrives.


----------

